# [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Oktober 2008)

*[Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr künftig nicht neben 1024x768 ohne AA / AF auch mal realistische Settings für CPU Benches nehmen könntet. Ich dachte da wenigstens an 1280x1024 mit 8x AA / 16x AF um mal zu sehen, wie die Unterschiede denn in der Realität aussehen. Bei Grafikkarten Bencht ihr seit eh und je in mehreren Settings, weshalb ich es wünschenswert fände, wenn ihr dies bei Prozessoren künftig auch machen könntet. 

Die Idee ist es, einmal die Leistung mit CPU-Limitierung und einmal mit GPU-Limitierung zu sehen, denn beides ist wichtig, wobei aber nur letzteres den reellen Gegebenheiten heutiger Games entspricht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

Ist der CPU nicht ziemlich Wurscht ob AA/AF an ist?

[x] 1280x1024 (1x AA / AF)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

Grad das sollen solche Tests ja verdeutlichen, dass CPUs eine absolut untergeordnete Rolle in heutigen Games spielen.


----------



## Mayday21 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Grad das sollen solche Tests ja verdeutlichen, dass CPUs eine absolut untergeordnete Rolle in heutigen Games spielen.


Wenn es wurst ist, dann kann man das ja auch dazu schreiben und braucht nicht eigene Grafiken dafür zu erstellen. Oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

Ich bin für höhere Settings. Kann mich nicht mehr zurückerinnern, wann ich zuletzt mit 1024x768 gespielt habe.

Die anspruchslosen Settings für die Verdeutlichung der Leistung und die hohen Settings für die Realität.


----------



## gettohomie (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

1680x1050 2xAA


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

1280*1024 volles AA/AF und 1680*1060 mit vollem AA/AF, wenn dann richtig


----------



## b0s (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

Welche Settings es genau werden ist m.M.n. nicht so wahnsinnig entscheidend, aber ich finde es sollte unbedingt 2 Tests geben. Einen der das Leistungspotenzial der CPU widerspiegelt (low resolution, low details) und einen der das realistische Ausmaß der CPU-Leistung widergibt (Settings bei denen gezockt wird -> ab 12x10 mit viel aa/af über 16x10 mit mittel bis viel aa/af zu 19x12 evtl mit aa/af).

Die Frage ist, ob man das Leistungspotenzial einer CPU mit Anwendungsbenchmarks (exkl. Spiele, also z.B. Packen, Rendern, Codieren, etc) (sowie evtl. synthetischen Bm's) nicht viel besser darstellen kann als mit Spielen. Ich würde sagen: Ja, das ist so; demzufolge kann man Praxisferne Spieletests (low-res, low-det) ohne Aussageverlust streichen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

Auch wenn nicht grade viele abgestimmt haben, ist doch schon eine gewisse Tendenz zu erkennen.
Scheinbar würden sich noch mehr Leute CPU Benches unter Realbedingen wünschen.


----------



## b0s (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

Schade, dass dieser Umfrage kaum Beachtung geschenkt wurde, finde die Thematik wichtig.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Grad das sollen solche Tests ja verdeutlichen, dass CPUs eine absolut untergeordnete Rolle in heutigen Games spielen.


Sag das mal GTA4...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

[X]800x600.
Ggf. kann man nochmal nen extra Test nachschieben, wenns entsprechende Gerüchte erfordern. (z.B. das der Unterschied zwischen Core2 und Core7 mit Crossfire anders ausfällt), aber sonst will ich wissen, wie stark sich die CPU-Leistung unterscheidet, damit ich beurteilen kann, welche CPU das beste P/L-Verhältniss bietet.
Was das in einzelnen Spielen dann bringt, wird in Tests eben dieser Spiele ja ausführlich genug behandelt, für den Fall dass ich mal nicht bemerken sollte, dass mein Rechner zu lahm geworden ist...


----------



## utacat (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

Habe für 1024x768, also 2.Option gestimmt. Da ich nur einen 19 Zöller habe.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

hab für ne höhere als 1280x1024 gestimmt, hab zwar nur ne 19" röhre, doch mein iiama geht bis 1920x1440

mfg


----------



## TMX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

[x] 800x600

Eventuell auch in niedrigen Details (z.B. bei Crysis). Die CPU soll ja zeigen, was sie kann, und nicht durchgehend von der Grafikkarte limitiert werden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

Grr eine Umfrage nicht im Quickpoll Forum. Wie soll man das denn immer finden?

Zum Thema, ich will auch bei CPU Tests Praxisnahe auflösungen. Also mindestens 1280x1024 bis 1920x1200. So sieht man doch am ehesten ob sich das Aufrüsten lohnt.


----------



## horst--one (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

800x600 kein AA\AF und 1050x1680 (oder mehr)+ 4xAA\16AF


----------



## Damager (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

[x] höher als 1280x1024 
Wer seine Pixel auf 28 Zoll in bewegt halten muss hätte gerne 1920x1200.


----------



## Kaktus (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

[X] höher als 1280x1024

Was nutzt es mir wenn eine CPU bei 800x600 super schnell läuft. Das ist Praxisfremd. Zwar limitiert bei höherer Auflösung auch die Grafikkarte, aber das ist dann auch realistisch und Praxisnah. Zwar sollte trotzdem auf 800x600 getestet werden, damit man die Unterschiede generell mal sieht, aber wie gesagt, um direkt bei Spielen den Sinn oder UNsinn einer CPU zu erkennen, sollte man höhere Auflösungen wählen.


----------



## uepanders (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*



Kaktus schrieb:


> [X] höher als 1280x1024
> 
> Was nutzt es mir wenn eine CPU bei 800x600 super schnell läuft. Das ist Praxisfremd. Zwar limitiert bei höherer Auflösung auch die Grafikkarte, aber das ist dann auch realistisch und Praxisnah. Zwar sollte trotzdem auf 800x600 getestet werden, damit man die Unterschiede generell mal sieht, aber wie gesagt, um direkt bei Spielen den Sinn oder UNsinn einer CPU zu erkennen, sollte man höhere Auflösungen wählen.


Bin ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*



Kaktus schrieb:


> [X] höher als 1280x1024
> 
> Was nutzt es mir wenn eine CPU bei 800x600 super schnell läuft. Das ist Praxisfremd. Zwar limitiert bei höherer Auflösung auch die Grafikkarte, aber das ist dann auch realistisch und Praxisnah. Zwar sollte trotzdem auf 800x600 getestet werden, damit man die Unterschiede generell mal sieht, aber wie gesagt, um direkt bei Spielen den Sinn oder UNsinn einer CPU zu erkennen, sollte man höhere Auflösungen wählen.



Gut, dass das noch mehr so sehen wie ich.


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

ich bin für 1280*1024 mit Bildverbesserungen ,da viele noch ein 19Zöller haben und hier die Graka noch nicht so viel limitiert


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

800*600 höchstens.  Eigentlich wäre auch 640*480 gut ...   das war in GTA2 noch die Standardauflösung!  Und je weniger die Grafikkarte belastet ist, umso besser merkt man Unterschiede zwischen den CPUs.










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Problem? ​


----------



## TheSir99 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> 800*600 höchstens.  Eigentlich wäre auch 640*480 gut ...


  richtich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Wunsch] kleine Änderung in den CPU Benchmarks*

In Anbetracht dessen, dass 4:3 Auflösungen fast noch länger veraltet sind, als dieser Thread, mach ich ihn mal zu...


----------

